# Celebes Rainbow



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

1 of my celebes rainbows i just purchased isnt doing well. Can someone identify what this is so i can treat it immediately. I did 1 dose of kanamycin today until i find out what the problem is. It almost looks like neon tetra disease to me.

He's currently floating at the top of the water column and is not active.

Hes in there with a total of 14 young celebes rainbows and 5 young sterbai cory's that were all bought the same day.

They are currently in my 33g quarantine tank.

Nitrate - 10
Ph - 7
Kh - 2-3 drops
Gh - 4 drops
Temp - 79


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I read they come
From brackish water originally and they will crash in fresh water.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/marosatherina-ladigesi/
They need hardness and minerals added at any rate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

He didnt make it. He was just a weaker fish i think.


----------

